# Rounding Edges with Rasp



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Few weeks ago I watched above YouTube video, I thought of giving myself a try. After searching many hardware stores, finally lucky enough to find the same Nicholson 8" 4 in 1 made in USA.














































Amazing results in few minutes. Above pic after sand with #120. Wonderful! must have tool in everyones tool box. It is kind a Poor Man's router


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yup, the 4-in-1 is an essential tool for anyone doing hand work.

Just remember, curved side for flat surfaces, flat side for curved surfaces.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Just remember, curved side for flat surfaces, flat side for curved surfaces.


Hey thanks, few moment ago I looked at it, but I couldn't figure out why the both curved and flat side for.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No probs man.

I know it sounds counter intuitive, but trust me, that's the way it works for best results.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good score Irfie! They will last you some time..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

WOW, I'm gonna try find one of those, looks like a dandy rasp.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> WOW, I'm gonna try find one of those, looks like a dandy rasp.


Lol, with your username, I would have thought you owned the company that makes them !


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, I'm gonna try find one of those, looks like a dandy rasp.
> ...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Regarding SS and rasps.

My favorite rasps are round rasps. They are incredibly useful and nimble in the curve areas of slingshots. Not to mention any flat file with one stroke can put an undesired gouge from the square edge in your work. Though I do use flat files because they can be great.

I find round files, so efficient and nimble that I will do 95+ of my edge rounding (or enhancing a router round) etc that using strips of belt sanding paper will usually make the rounds look machined. Though a vise is needed when sanding with the strips of belt paper for the best results bringing the SS to look machined.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Love my files. Nicely done, buddy.

However, irfan I believe your files might not be true nicholson's ... Judging by the stamp... Of course that doesn't really matter, if it does the job... Unless you paid too much for it, that is. 

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, I'm gonna try find one of those, looks like a dandy rasp.
> ...


 :rolling:



Rayshot said:


> Regarding SS and rasps.
> 
> My favorite rasps are round rasps. They are incredibly useful and nimble in the curve areas of slingshots. Not to mention any flat file with one stroke can put an undesired gouge from the square edge in your work. Though I do use flat files because they can be great.
> 
> I find round files, so efficient and nimble that I will do 95+ of my edge rounding (or enhancing a router round) etc that using strips of belt sanding paper will usually make the rounds look machined. Though a vise is needed when sanding with the strips of belt paper for the best results bringing the SS to look machined.


Well said Ray, I cut sandpaper to stripes and tired but it tears quickly but gives good finishing. so I'm thinking of buy some belt sanding papers.

BTW, can you show your round rasps to get an idea...



lightgeoduck said:


> Love my files. Nicely done, buddy.
> 
> However, irfan I believe your files might not be true nicholson's ... Judging by the stamp... Of course that doesn't really matter, if it does the job... Unless you paid too much for it, that is.
> 
> LGD


May be... because there was 10" carded rasp , I'm sure that one is made in USA. but my one what you see, they pulled out from bulk box, so it may be not genuine also price is much lover than US online stores.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:koolaid: Knife and 4-in-Hand rasp. I've been saying that these are my two main tools for years -- where have you been, Irfan?


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

i think i do much better work when im useing my hand tools over the power tools.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

I bought one exactly like that rasp yesterday. It will eat wood like a beaver. lol


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent hand tool, my friend!!!!

Pretty good for hardwoods. I like the combo of 4 surfaces in one tool!!

By the size of it, you can even do a small detailed work by hand, with no vice.

Excellent!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I have two of those rasps. Use them all the time. Even used as a straight edge if needed.


----------

